# Notifications 1.1



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone else get notifications that they just made a quote of someone's post?

I'm not sure if I can explain this clearly.

When I quote someone and make a comment, I get a notification of a quote being made. Normally, I expect this to be notification of someone quoting a post I made. 

What I have found is, I get notices for quotes I make at the time I make them.

Now, maybe this is trivial. I just wonder why I would not be aware that I quoted someone? Is this done for security? 

In other words, if someone could possible quote someone and somehow make it look like it was me? If that is the case, I can understand. I simply can't see another reason and find it difficult to believe I would get a notification if someone tried to make it look like I quoted someone. 

I'm not sure what the case is here. I would like to mention that I know when I've quoted someone. My screen changes. The page is reloaded. I am taken to the post I just made with the quote....and so forth. 

Something doesn't make sense. Can this particular feature be disabled? I mean, just the part that lets me know I've made a quote of someone else's post. I like getting a notice when someone quotes me.

I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess no one cares to even respond?


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

You do and it occasionally happens to me to... not sure why the code triggers it but out does.

I just accept it happens and moved on, there are simply times when things flip when they should have flopped.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you. I wondered if it was programmed to do that or there was a selection I made, or it was a glitch.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Every time I quote someone else it gives me a notification. I found it odd, but just figured that's that's way it is.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Every time I quote someone else it gives me a notification. I found it odd, but just figured that's that's way it is.


Seems like it's something simple to change, but I guess it isn't? I've only programmed a few PLC's. I have no clue about this stuff.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I too get a notification every time I quote someone.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I mainly use Tapatalk so I don't see any notifications unless I view via a browser, which is much less often. When I see 200+ notifications, I usually ignore them, so never noticed this particular issue.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Does anyone else get notifications that they just made a quote of someone's post?


I think I’ve seen it, but just testing right now.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> I think I’ve seen it, but just testing right now.


Not this time, I’ll pay more attention.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like it is some setting. We need everyone available to post here.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Top right of page click on User CP, then scroll down to User Tagging and click on Settings. Uncheck the Quote Restriction box and anything else you don't want to get notifications for.

Upon further review, I think you may need to check the Quote Emails box instead. I think you'll find all you're looking for on that page though.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's what it looks like. I don't see anything that will stop me from getting a notice that I quoted someone. I generally remember.......lol

All I need is to get a notice that one of my posts was quoted. There is one more selection at the top, but it doesn't have anything to do with these quotes.

I believe the software is incapable of doing what I desire.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Here's what it looks like. I don't see anything that will stop me from getting a notice that I quoted someone. I generally remember.......lol
> 
> All I need is to get a notice that one of my posts was quoted. There is one more selection at the top, but it doesn't have anything to do with these quotes.
> 
> I believe the software is incapable of doing what I desire.


I misunderstood completely. Can't explain why you're getting notices when *you've* quoted someone. I quote all the time and have never received one of those alerts. Odd.

Sounds more like a system glitch than anything.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

You got it, now. Thank you.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> You got it, now. Thank you.


Has it always been this way or did it just begin recently?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Ever since I joined in 2012, it's been doing it. It's finally getting on my nerves a little. That's a good thing, really. It means I like myself enough to say something. I'm healing.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

3putt said:


> Top right of page click on User CP, then scroll down to User Tagging and click on Settings. Uncheck the Quote Restriction box and anything else you don't want to get notifications for.
> 
> Upon further review, I think you may need to check the Quote Emails box instead. I think you'll find all you're looking for on that page though.


I had no idea this existed. Thanks for the information.

In response to the OP, I always get a notification if someone quotes me, but I only randomly get a notification if I quote someone else. I have no idea why I get a notification that I quoted someone, but there must be something that triggers it. I haven't cared enough about it to look into it though.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

That's one loyal glitch. Like I said, I have never received one of those. Just everything else under the sun.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

CynthiaDe said:


> I had no idea this existed. Thanks for the information.
> 
> In response to the OP, I always get a notification if someone quotes me, but I only randomly get a notification if I quote someone else. I have no idea why I get a notification that I quoted someone, but there must be something that triggers it. I haven't cared enough about it to look into it though.


There are times I go without getting a notice that I quoted someone, but that doesn't last long. It comes back, just like it does for you.


----------

